# Indecision about the future.



## Flemmings (Jul 24, 2015)

So, after my chemical burn at my job, Ive decided to quit. this is probably a dumb move but whatever. the decision now stands on whether to see how far west $200 can go in my beater Toyota or dump the car and canoe down the Ohio. I'm really wanting to explore places I've never been, which is basically everything west of OKC.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow - and this is your 4th chemical burn (?) - how about rideshare, craigslist stuff like that? Where in west are you thinking of going?


----------



## Odin (Jul 24, 2015)

At least your no longer in a situation that can horribly injure/disfigure you anymore. 
That 200 will take ya a bit... but do you need to ditch the car right away? 
How about gas jugging till you get to where you want to be?
Well adventure on.
Stay positive and good luck man.


----------



## Flemmings (Jul 24, 2015)

Tude said:


> Wow - and this is your 4th chemical burn (?) - how about rideshare, craigslist stuff like that? Where in west are you thinking of going?



Well, I've never been farther west than Oklahoma City. So I'd love to go explore everything out there. what I really want to find though is big open land or forest where I can drop my canoe in and basically live a nomadic lifestyle for awhile. Kind of like the Moosehead lake region of Maine or the boundary waters canoe wilderness in Minnesota. Moosehead lake is one of my all time favorite places I've been to so far. I would go there. But at the moment I want to see the mountains, pine forests, deserts and canyons the Western part of the country has to offer.


----------



## Flemmings (Jul 24, 2015)

Odin said:


> At least your no longer in a situation that can horribly injure/disfigure you anymore.
> That 200 will take ya a bit... but do you need to ditch the car right away?
> How about gas jugging till you get to where you want to be?
> Well adventure on.
> Stay positive and good luck man.



Thanks man, I don't need to ditch the car. i was just saying that if I choose to canoe now I'd just leave the car when i put the canoe in the Ohio river. Also, it's an old rusted 1989 toyota camry with 233,000 miles on it. i paid $250 for it from some old guy who used it as a farm car. While it has no mechanical issues at the moment. i am curious about how far I'd get before it broke down. I don't want to be stuck in the middle of no where, where I can't find a river to throw my canoe and gear in and just abandon the car.


----------



## Peace (Jul 24, 2015)

where were you working before? 
I think going down the Ohio sounds amazing! Can I ask how old you are and if you have experience travelling?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2015)

i think you should see how much you can get for the car and boat add it to your funds for canoeing down the river. that sounds like a sweet adventure.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 24, 2015)

canoeing is awesome! it's better with a partner but damn that would be a great trip.

edit: your car is worth more than you paid just in scrap. if you do leave it behind sell it for a grand.


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

What @Matt Derrick and @lone wolf said.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Best of luck in whatever decision you make.

If you do take off down the river, I have one request...pictures!!!!

::snaphappy::


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 24, 2015)

Whatever you decide, best to you.

There are other jobs if you need a check.


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 26, 2015)

Man, if you were repeatedly getting injured at work, shouldn't they have paid for it? I hope they did.
Your car is a good one, and shouldn't just break down on you unless you don't change the oil and do the other basic maintenance. 
Doing the canoe thing sounds like a fantastic way to feel better about life.


----------

